# Can I Start A Company Without A Lawyer?



## MICKEYRAWZ (Sep 20, 2007)

was wondering if i can start a legal enity without hiring a lawyer and how would i go about doing this?? anybody know the forms i need to fill?? i live in new york state.. sorry but im a complete newbie when it comes to forming a business... appreciate ALL the help i can get...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You don't need a lawyer. You just need to get resale permit, possibly city license and county factious name statement. (Doing business as)


----------



## Poe-Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

A good middle ground between the expense of a lawyer and the savings of doing it yourself would be an online legal site.

An example can be found at LegalZoom: Online Legal Document Services: LLC,Divorce,Wills,Incorporation & More 

You don't have to pay as much for your legal work going through a site like the one above BUT you get some professional assistance in the process. So...not as good as having your own personal attorney, but not as risky/time-consuming as doing things yourself. Just as the risk/reward is middle-of-the-road, so is the cost.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with badalou...I have started four companies...three of which are still in operation and I did not need a lawyer for any...just get the proper permits, local license and sales tax permit (in CA it is the franchise tax board). You might want to have a lawyer IF you are going into a partnership or you are doing an incorporation or S corp...but other than that save your $$


----------



## MICKEYRAWZ (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for all the info...



badalou said:


> You don't need a lawyer. You just need to get resale permit, possibly city license and county factious name statement. (Doing business as)


isnt doing business as the same as a sole proprietorship?? what if i wanted to sell my tshirts in stores ?? wouldnt a LLC be more beneficial as to liabilities??
im just curious to see what everyone else has done.. have all you guys set up legal entities?? or are u just working off of business liscenses?? im told in NY u need a form ST-120.. is that all??
thanks again for all your help
-mickey


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a dba...doing business as..is not the same as sole proprietor. In CA a dba is not needed IF you operate under your own name...say 'John Goves tees' butif you have just Johnny's tees...you would need a dba...since the purpose of the dba is for the public to know who is behind the biz in case there are disputes.
I personally do not use an LLC, S Corp or any other means of incorporation. I own my own business and have total control. I have liability insurance and consider that sufficient..but to each his own...if you are really concerned..talk to a lawyer...not us..As to the NY forms, I haven't a clue


----------

